# Problemas con APP Inventor 2 Error 507



## dcsalg (Abr 10, 2015)

Hola Como estan? la pregunta es sencilla porque el celular da error 507 cuando quiero conectarlo a bluethoot.  La realidad que estoy probando, y si asi como esta no puedo hacverlo funcionar mucho menos conectarlo a un modulo bluetooth como hc06 por ejemplo.
 yo busque un programa cualquiera de internet pero el mas sencillo que muestra una lista de bluetooh queres conectarte y me aparece un error 507 yo ahora lo que hago es ver que se conecte con el bluetooth de la computadora, pero si me da error asi con solo querer conectarme no voy a comprar el modulo bluetooth , porque tengo miedo que no lo pueda hacer conectar.

Por que es ese error 507? como que me pregunta si el dispositivo esta encendido donde si lo esta.
alguien tiene algo sencillo para ir viendo?

muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Abr 10, 2015)

Usa el buscador, puse un ejemplo de eso. Está el código y todo.


----------



## dcsalg (Abr 10, 2015)

Si pero no hay algo en concreto de lo que vi. Si viste algo estaría bueno que me lo muestres algún link. Yo tengo android 4.4.4 utilizando. Me la pase buscando y lo unico que dice de destildar una casilla que dice seguro e igual , sigue sin funcionar. Necesito alguien que sepa que le haya pasado esto y como lo soluciono. Si tiene un programa basico tambien estaria mas que bueno algo que sea solo conectar el bluetooth


----------



## Scooter (Abr 11, 2015)

Si quieres te lo hago yo mientras te das una vuelta. [emoji38]



Ya no me acuerdo seguro, me suena que ese error lo da cuando no se consigue conectar.


----------



## dcsalg (Abr 11, 2015)

Si no se conecta. Pero estoy probando y sigue igual no funciona


----------



## pacio (Abr 20, 2015)

Hola que tal? Te cuento yo estuve jugando un tiempo con app inventor y el bluetooth, entre dos celulares primero y despues con un modulo hc 06, de echo tengo un robotito funcionando 

Si no me equivoco ese error se daba cuando no tenes al otro celular con el bluetooth server, te paso un .aia de un chat(no es mio, es de pura vida app.) para que veas si instalandolo en tu android, y en otro ,obviamente, lo podes hacer funcionar, para comprobar que no sea problema de tu celular o de app inventor(cosa que dudo muchisimo)

abri el app inventor ,anda a proyect y pone importar .aia para poder abrirlo, una vez que lo tengas instalado y funcionando, encontrar la razón del error no va a ser tan dificil..

Espero que te sirva de algo,cualquier cosa no dudes en preguntar

Saludos 
PACIO! 

pd: lo comprimi al archivo no por cuestion de espacio sino que no me lo dejaba subir por la extension, descomprimilo y de ahí importalo.


----------



## dcsalg (Abr 20, 2015)

Una pregunta pació, vos utilizaste HC06, te lo detecta y se conecta lo más bien ? Porque lo queria utilizar con algo de eso pero tenia miedo de comprarlo y que no funcione. Y el modulo bluethoot quería utilizarlo con un pic16f887. Nunca lo programe esos módulos espero sea fácil. Nose si tendrá programación o habrá librería ?


----------

